# Video: Drive Sebring / WEC Coverage Including Excellent Allan McNish Interview



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

While in Sebring we had the pleasure of meeting Drive's motorsport guru Leo Parente (who told us he's a Fourtitude regular... thanks Leo!). We weren't surprised that the conversation would be both surrounding motorsport and tremendously interesting, and we further weren't very surprised to see Leo and the Drive team come up with some excellent Sebring coverage. 

In our opinion, one of the best pieces to come from there Sebring series is an interview with Allan McNish shot before Sebring race week had even started. It appears the crew caught Allan at the Audi Forum Sonoma as part of the SimRaceway rollout. Leo and Allan sit down for a 30+ minute interview that may be insanely long by YouTube standards but well worth your time. Parente invites McNish to talk about his relationship with his racecars to a level most interviews rarely approach. Watch below.



Chronologically next came the 12 Hours of Sebring. The Drive team has recapped the race in a broad sense, so not just from an Audi perspective. That said, the race was dominated by Audi so they play a big role and they even capture the R18s rolling in to winner's circle and the celebrations of the winning Audi team.



Finally, Leo P. and JF Musial from Drive attended the same Monday test for Audi Sport that we did. Our own vide will be live later this week but you can enjoy this very in-depth coverage from Drive that is up and ready for view.


----------



## mynameisnigel (Mar 4, 2006)

Thank you George !

The guys at Drive are really doing an excellent job. Great production. Oustanding quality. The review of Audi's tests at Sebring is especially of great interest. I very much like the slowmo parts of the video during which one is provided with a very nice view of the R18 and of its more recent evolutions.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Agreed on Drive. Working on our own coverage of test in article and photo form with some video (not nearly as much as theirs) as well. Our photos though should be most interesting. I've got a bunch shot by myself and we also worked with noted motorsport photog Regis Lefebure to augment our take.


----------

